

50 Scholarships for Developers to Launch next week - jasonmcalacanis

The #1 request from the 100+ startups launching new companies and products next week at LAUNCH is angel funding.<p>Right behind that request is developers. As such, we're going to offer 50 developers complimentary tickets to the event. Simply email your resume and/or linked in URL to developers@launch.is and we'll give you sign you up.<p>Note: we won't give your resume or email to anyone. We just want to make sure we're not giving tickets to lawyers or head hunters.
======
arepb
It's really hard to get a 1st time conf off the ground, even if you are Jason
Calacanis. I like the effort that Launch is putting into getting people
involved and offering deals like this. They are being very active and it will
pay off.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
Thanks pal... we have the conference in the black it looks like... so the goal
now is to have an inclusive, amazing event.

now if only i can get TechCrunch and Arrington to lift the ban of TechCrunch
writers covering the event.

~~~
sushi
Ask Arianna Huffington. Politely.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
I actually did email Tim and Arianna

~~~
rabidonrails
I think you should apply to sell to AOL...god knows it'd be the only asset
they'd have that's in the black....say 316MM?

------
alexophile
Jason: don't take this as a personal attack, but proofreading is your friend.
I know you're a busy person, but it seems like more often than not I have to
reread your copy because you didn't.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
i like to NOT copy edit and leave in errors on purpose so folksknow it's
reallly me.

~~~
alexophile
I expect we'll have to agree to disagree on this, but there's a case to be
made that _it objectively damages you._

Consider this question on Quora: <http://www.quora.com/Why-did-DuckDuckGo-
block-Mahalo-com>

You are one of the closest conceivable people to the question, and your answer
got downvoted because it was ostensibly broken English, which made it look
spammy (and thus, kind of ironic)

~~~
krakensden
I suspect his reply may have been an attempt at levity.

------
wolfrom
On a related note, we're looking for a student to help us with our startup on
the LAUNCH PAD. The third person we had for our team can't make it to SF and
we're hoping to fill her place with someone who wants to be a part of the
action.

So if you're just starting out, in school or just learning to program or
design on your own, and you'd like to help out the people launching the
Windsoc Unified Social API, please let me know (regan@windsoc.co).

We have a ticket for you, and we'd pay for your food and drink and something
for the help. We're also hoping that if the event goes well, you might
consider helping us again in future.

And Jason, let me know if you have a problem with this type of recruitment.
Thanks!

------
netmau5
Would love to attend but can't afford the flight. Man, I really need to move
where the action is.

~~~
mdwrigh2
Agreed, it's really unfortunate. I've been planning a trip out to the valley
area for awhile now, but I just can't make the finances line up for me. Such
is the life of a college student though, I suppose.

------
slouch
Very cool. I won't be attending, but watching you invite companies on TWiST
and hackernews ensures I will follow the news of the event since I can
visualize all these people coming together.

------
staunch
I already bought a ticket, but happy to do so because the price is fair.

------
benbauss
im from indonesia can i apply ?

